# replacing front diff oil with grease?



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

ive talked to a guy that im prolly gettin an H1 from and he said he was tired of fixing leaky seals so when he rebuilt the front diff he replaced the oil with some kind of (red tacky) or somthing like that but its grease. supposedly people with honda 300s have been doing this for a while and CAT owners are picking up on this? (when rebuilding the diff grease all the parts when replacing with lithium grease then when back together instead of putting oil in it you put that grease in it.) my question is and i searched the forum first but if this works and wont leake or tear anything up why dont brute owners do this? im rebuilding my diff now and thinking about doing this? any thoughts or write ups somewhere? gimmie some input


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldnt do it on a brute, the reason people do it on the 300's is because no matter what it seems water gets in, not oil getting out and 300 diffs dont last long anyways...but...i wouldnt


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't do it either. The brute diffs have tight clearances, which is why some people have problems out of them, and the clutch pack to lock the diff probably wouldn't work right after putting grease in. Also if you trial ride alot without much water the diff may get hot because the grease will hold more heat in than the oil will, allowing it to not cool as well, learned that from past experiences. Myself I find it easier and much cheaper to change the oil and/or seal then rebuild the diff!!


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

i appreciate the input keep em coming, i found a thread on this at HL and read everything and someone suggested maybe just greasing the seal and needle bearing? 

1. to "water proof" from keeping water or trash getting in the diff.
2. running grease in the bearings have seemed to make the bearings last longer due to the constant lubrication.
3. also if you get a high temp grease it wont start to break down til 700-1000 degrees

i dont know seems that if you grease the whole diff would be better than just the seals and bearings. but i do see your point about the clutchpack, i didnt think about that at all... what does the H1 run in theres? no clutch pack?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

using grease would definetly wear out the front diff lock faster!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think the diff lock would work at all with grease...


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

elaborate for me... also where you live i got a set of stock brute rims


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea i think the locker wont work anymore,there is a group of guys that do swamp riding here in my town an all they run is grease in there gearboxes but they dont do any trail riding at all its slow riding in deep water all the time,no brutes thou.all they run is yahama,honda out there.


----------

